# [Adobe Audition] Suche Loops



## meta_grafix (11. August 2004)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir ein paar Links nennen wo ich Loops für Audition bekommen, egal ob free oder gegen cash.

Danke


----------



## BeaTBoxX (18. August 2004)

Auf www.samplez.de gibt es free Downloads. Irgendwo dort (verlinkt?) gabs auch eine eine Toplist für Samples & Loops -Seiten.
Evtl is auch was brauchbares dabei.. musste aber Geduld haben denk ich, da ist bestimmt auch viel Müll dabei.


Sind halt wav Dateien, und keine speziellen Files für Adobe Audition, aber das kann man doch bestimmt importieren oder?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## meta_grafix (25. August 2004)

Danke für die Antwort.

Gruß


----------



## Rollo (28. Oktober 2004)

wieso samplest du nicht einfach selbst. Das funktioniert in Audition, so kostet es dich kein Geld vielleicht etwas Zeit, aber es sind dann deine Samples und nidht von irgend jemanden...


----------



## meta_grafix (4. November 2004)

So,

ich habe mich für die VIENNA SYMPHONIC LIBRARY Complete Orchestral pro entschieden.

Danke


----------

